# DPF Full - How to prevent



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, this post is based partly on experience and partly on theory, please chime in if you have some additional info. Recently I experienced a "DPF Full" message followed by "Engine Power Reduced". I drove it straight to the dealer and they did a manual regen. It's been 2000 miles since then with no further issues. 

Here is what (I think) caused the issue. I had driven the car home the night before and parked it in the garage. I believe it had started a regen. I interrupted it by shutting the car off. The next morning I drove (not very far) to the tire place for new tires, shutting off and interrupting another regen. They started and pulled into the garage and shut off, interrupting a 3rd regen. They started and pulled out of the garage and shut off again - interrupting a 4th regen. I believe after 3 failed regens, especially in the case of quick start-shut off-start-shut off like what happened to me. At first I thought the DPF had gone bad already, but now I think it was just a case of unfortunate timing.

So, diesel owners, pay attention to the fan running after you shut the car off if you know you will be making very short trips, starting and shutting off repeatedly. You can save yourself a trip to the dealer. Do I think this is an ideal situation? Absolutely not. However, this is the first time in 120K miles that anything like this has happened to me so it doesn't seem very likely that you will time it exactly right (or wrong) but it's just something to keep in mind. The basis of my theory is some information i received from another member about the euro diesels and when you interrupt a regen 3 times in a row, it can cause the "do a regen NOW" message. My car has likely gone through at least 2 if not 3 regens since the incident and been fine.

Just wanted to share this with all you diesel owners.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Some more supporting evidence. user "DieselEnvy" had this same issue a while back, and when I asked about driving habits, this was the reply: 

"Anyway, this past week/weekend, I made more short trips around town than usual, and I hadn't been out on the highway for a longer trip in a couple weeks... Dunno..."


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> They started and pulled into the garage and shut off, interrupting a 3rd regen. They started and pulled out of the garage and shut off again - interrupting a 4th regen...
> 
> ...when you interrupt a regen 3 times in a row, it can cause the "do a regen NOW" message.


Based on what you wrote, I have a suspicion that the guy moving the car at the tire place might have gotten the "keep driving" message that warns you of your last chance to do a regen during that 3rd or 4th interruption, but either didn't notice it or disregarded it thinking it was something that didn't need immediate attention.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Based on what you wrote, I have a suspicion that the guy moving the car at the tire place might have gotten the "keep driving" message that warns you of your last chance to do a regen during that 3rd or 4th interruption, but either didn't notice it or disregarded it thinking it was something that didn't need immediate attention.


Yes, this was my thought as well.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I think you an rev are correct, its only going to try so many times to complete an then the pcm says screw you an teaches you a lesson.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

like in another thread just keep driving one constant speed for at least 30 mins max and I think 15 as minimum


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> like in another thread just keep driving one constant speed for at least 30 mins max and I think 15 as minimum


I guess the other part of this is that you need to pay attention to the display, assuming that is an option. In the other threads here, I don't think the "keep driving" message ever came up. I never had a chance to see those last two start-stop cycles as the tire guys drove it. I do wonder if it will regen in the reduced power mode. I didn't drive far enough to find out, I just drove straight to the dealer.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Diesel what the dealer hit y I u for the regeneration


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

My diesel is a different model to that in the US- and Oz-built Cruze, this is what I do:

I have the DIC set to metric (Oz is metric, anyway) displaying the instant fuel economy, which drops to 0.0 when the DFCO cuts in, and I know most of the routes I travel, when I see it sitting about 3 l/100km higher than it should display, it's doing a regeneration, so I shift down to keep the RPM's higher than 2000.

Also, I keep an eye on the tachometer, during a regeneration it is about 100 RPM higher at idle, a dead give-away.

And finally, if I haven't given it a bit of a blast for a few weeks, I take it out late at night and do an out and back on the freeway, keeping the RPMs high. Easy for me as mine is a manual, learn to use the manual mode on the automatic to do the same.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have the Australian built Cruze and the rejen is made obvious by a roaring fan. If the car needs to be cleared I get a warning light to keep driving at 2,000 rpm or more until the light goes out, this has only come on once in 36,000km.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Diesel what the dealer hit y I u for the regeneration


$225



Aussie said:


> I have the Australian built Cruze and the rejen is made obvious by a roaring fan. If the car needs to be cleared I get a warning light to keep driving at 2,000 rpm or more until the light goes out, this has only come on once in 36,000km.


I think i am going to order the Edge CTS so I can see when a regen is happening and monitor soot levels. I wish we had a light.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

diesel said:


> $225
> 
> 
> 
> I think i am going to order the Edge CTS so I can see when a regen is happening and monitor soot levels. I wish we had a light.


I think that's your best bet. I think that unit provides the most information of all the things that are available to date. Shame that it is so pricey.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I got the engine power reduced message last week. Had no idea, no warning light, no message etc. Dealer did the manual regen for free. Good info on this thread, I'll keep an ear out for the fan running after shut off. I would really like a better message on the display. I'll have to pay better attention, don't want to shell out $227.00.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

The Edge CTS is a lot of money for something that you cant use to it's full potential. I called them to find out what they have for our Cruze TD and they told me that they didn't have anything available. Same for Bullydog.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

My wife got the message once so I took the car up to the store and back. It's only about 6 miles, but I did it in 2nd gear RPM's above 3000. That took care of it we do have plenty of highway to drive around on, but I didn't feel like a long trip so I took a chance and it worked.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Something's up there. I work only a few miles from where I live and I don't typically travel more than 5 or 6 miles to get to where I am going. In the winter I must have interrupted the thing a dozen times over 4 or 5 days and it eventually finished.. no warnings. I was almost hoping it would warn me so I could see what it takes while the car is still under warranty (not sure if they would have covered). I justified it to myself that it was probably burning off faster than it was depositing more junk.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Some good points. I drove a lot in traffic last year during the winter, somewhat short trips with the occasional WOT burst but never had the issue. It seems as if you do at least some hard driving, it keeps things working.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

diesel said:


> Some good points. I drove a lot in traffic last year during the winter, somewhat short trips with the occasional WOT burst but never had the issue. It seems as if you do at least some hard driving, it keeps things working.


Yeah, I think you're right about the WOT bursts. We have a 1 mile long highway here that I use, probably once every few days. I remember over the winter a lot times if I was interrupting the regen a lot, I'd punch it through that stretch (easy to do because it is mostly uphill in one direction) and it would seem to finish it off many times, or it would not have much left after.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

diesel said:


> Some good points. I drove a lot in traffic last year during the winter, somewhat short trips with the occasional WOT burst but never had the issue. It seems as if you do at least some hard driving, it keeps things working.


I drive an hour back and forth everyday mainly interstate and country roads. Funny thing is I have interrupted it a few times as well, it seems to always wait to start until I am close to the end of my drive. Never had any issues though.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I mentioned this in an earlier post, my father was working with GM's TAC on a Cruze diesel he was working on at work. TAC told him these cars should almost never have regen messages or errors, they usually run very clean, and should regen on their own without any intervention. These cars should almost never have to manually regen. The car he was working on had underlying sensor issues, the sensors were covered in soot.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

*GM PI 1226

Why the Messages Are Displayed
*
If either of the messages appear on the DIC, then a DPF cleaning (regeneration) is *required.* The message means that previous automatic attempts to perform a regeneration have been unsuccessful. 
The messages are displayed to *NOTIFY the DRIVER* that the status of the vehicle has changed and *ACTION is REQUIRED by the DRIVER* to correct the condition. The message is not a onetime display and will occur periodically through the lifetime of the vehicle when a DPF cleaning is required, based on engine run time, fuel consumed and distance traveled since the last DPF cleaning.
*How the Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) System Works *
[COLOR=black !important]*Tip: **Even though the DPF cleaning (regeneration) will occur during city driving conditions, the regeneration process will complete faster when driving the vehicle on a highway.*
[/COLOR]
The diesel particulate filter (DPF) system filters soot particles out of the exhaust gases. When the ECM determines that a specific amount of soot has collected in the DPF, it will look for all of the conditions that must be met in order for it to initiate a regeneration. This self-cleaning function runs automatically when the conditions are met and may take up to 25 minutes, without any notification to the driver. The DPF is cleaned by periodically burning off the soot particles at high temperature. Fuel consumption may be higher during this self-cleaning period. 
Under certain driving conditions, such as short distances, stop and go driving or extended idling, the system may not be able to clean itself automatically. If the cleaning of the DPF is required and if previous driving conditions *did not*enable the automatic cleaning process to complete, then the DIESEL PARTIC FILTER IS FULL CONTINUE DRIVING message will eventually appear in the DIC. 
If the regeneration process does not complete after the DIESEL PARTIC FILTER IS FULL CONTINUE DRIVING message is displayed, then the DIESEL PARTIC FILTER IS FULL CONTINUED DRIVING MANDATORY message will eventually display. 



If the customer continues to drive when the DIESEL PARTIC FILTER IS FULL CONTINUED DRIVING MANDATORY message is displayed and the DPF *is not* cleaned as required, the MIL will eventually illuminate and the ENGINE POWER IS REDUCED message will display. When this occurs, the DPF regeneration is inhibited and dealer service will be necessary.

 
*DPF Cleaning Process — Driver Action Required *


Perform the Diagnostic System Check - Vehicle.
Is DTC P2463 set?
If DTC P2463 is set, refer to Diagnostic Trouble Code (DTC) List - Vehicle in SI. After following the diagnostic procedure, return to this bulletin and *PROCEED* to Step 3.
If DTC P2463 is not set, then proceed to Step 3 and inform the customer as indicated.
[COLOR=blue !important]*Notice: **ADVISE THE CUSTOMER ABOUT ALL OF THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION: *
[/COLOR]

The importance of the messages and responding to it immediately. Clearing the message will only make the message disappear temporarily and not correct the problem.
Guide the customer to their Owner Manual > Instruments and Controls > Vehicle Messages > Diesel Particulate Filter Messages and review the information with the customer in order to familiarize them with the operation of the DPF system.
Extended idle time should be avoided while the message is displayed because the DPF system is not capable of self cleaning at idle.
Instruct the customer to drive the vehicle until the message turns *OFF.*
Ignoring the message and continuing to drive with the message *ON* and the DPF not being cleaned as required, will eventually result in the following occuring:
Diagnostic Trouble Code DTC P2463 will set as a result of excessive soot loading in the DPF and the MIL will illuminate.
The Engine Power Is Reduced message will be displayed. The engine will operate in Reduced Engine Power.
Once this occurs, self cleaning of the DPF is no longer possible and dealer service will be necessary.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I wonder how much of these DPF soot deposition problems are caused by driving style. My previous diesel (Mercedes 300D, 1985) did not have a DPF and produced much more visible soot if the throttle was applied heavily before it reached the narrow turbodiesel torque band. It would also get much better fuel economy with light low rpm throttle. My 2014 CTD has not thrown any DPF codes even though I drive a lot in town. I have noticed the really low city mpg during regens.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeDan, thanks for posting that, that's some excellent information.

I wonder if my car gave any of the first 2 messages to the tire technician that pulled my car into and out of the bay. I am sure they never even looked for messages. They were just concerned about getting the tires on.

I got my Edge CTS today. As of this writing, I have 13 grams of soot and the regen status was "Off". I will post another thread about that later. Even if those are the only 2 things I ever use it for, it's worth it to me because it will likely save me any future trips to the dealer.


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Just "woke up" and read this thread (thanks diesel!)...

In a couple of weeks (4th of July weekend), I will have had my Edge CTS for one year, and I completely agree with you that "even if those are the only 2 things I ever use it for, it's worth it to me because it will likely save me any future trips to the dealer."

I've only had to take my Cruze in for one manual regen (in June of last year). Since I now monitor the Soot Level, I've never been put in a position where the level crossed over the 32 gram threshold requiring a manual regen. In fact, the car has done VERY well at initiating the automatic regens at the proper 22 gram threshold. Only once did the soot level reach something like ~27 grams.

The instance in which I had to have a manual regen really snuck up on me. I only got the "Keep Driving" message once at start-up, and then it IMMEDIATELY changed to a full blown CEL, and limp mode. The computer was a real "Indian giver" that time (pardon the potentially off-color saying).

I've never felt the need to modify my driving behavior just before, or during a regen..........other than trying to avoid disrupting the regen. The car seems to time the regens quite well, like when I'm on the parkway going to or from work, which is far enough for the process to complete itself. VERY rarely does a regen initiate just as I pull into my garage, or into the parking lot at work. I can't say the same for my previous VW TDI (which more often than not, chose to initiate a regen at those very inopportune times).

I do wish that the stock DIC would display the soot level, and have a Regen indicator. I don't think that's too much to ask...


----------

